
Police Investigating After Dead Body Found at Apple Headquarters - abhi3
http://fortune.com/2016/04/27/apple-dead-body-found/
======
abhi3
According to the sheriff's dispatch call there was a female employee involved
in an argument on the campus — and she was being escorted out by security when
she sustained a head wound ... possibly from a gunshot.

~~~
hellbanner
If that's true, then Apple's security should have a public statement on the
situation, yes?

~~~
justinlardinois
Not necessarily. Reports say the dead man was also an employee.

------
justinlardinois
The sheriff gave a brief press conference
[http://www.ktvu.com/news/133460991-story](http://www.ktvu.com/news/133460991-story)

